# Ghost



## tommym55 (Jan 20, 2008)

I have been trying to gather this image from a HP DC7800 and continue to receive this error not enough room on device for image headers (519). I know that I have enough space. Does any one have a idea? Thanks.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

try Drive Image XML (free)


there is a tutorial on youtube for drive image if you need it ?????




here is the full "how to"

http://www.techsupportforum.com/content/Hardware/Articles/46.html


----------

